# Bartering on the river



## mason29 (Apr 23, 2014)

I'm heading out on my first grand trip next month and have been told by several people to bring items to barter just in case we find ourselves in a bind or we just want to try and get some cold beers on the 15th day. So far I have been told to bring extra paper towels couple packs of smokes and even glow sticks. 

Any thoughts on this?


----------



## Randaddy (Jun 8, 2007)

Just bring enough of what you need and you won't need to barter for it.


----------



## buckmanriver (Apr 2, 2008)

*CG trade*

During a kayak self support I traded colorado cookies for beer from rafters. Chocolate chip is was in high demand.


----------



## rivh2o (Jan 17, 2013)

whiskey for ice, shrooms for anything!


----------



## dirtbagkayaker (Oct 29, 2008)

Cash! I always wave 20 dollar bills at the jetboats as they pass by on the salmon lake. It makes short work of the paddle out of the south fork. I always get a ride!

PS: shrooms make the faces in the cliffs frown at me..


----------



## Shitouta (Apr 17, 2008)

Key bumps.


----------



## Quiggle (Nov 18, 2012)

I agree with psychedilics they can go a long way, But honestly Cigs and cash. Ive seen crazy trades for a pack of smokes. 1/4 of herb for a pack, 12pack of beer for a pack, even 40$ for a pack. People never seen to smoke until their on the river and around people who are smoking. Drives me nuts, I should really quit.


----------



## bucketboater (Jul 9, 2012)

Its the G.C. not a phish lot. Treat it appropriately.


----------



## yetigonecrazy (May 23, 2005)

^ get off your high horse

the canyon is different things to different people. not everyone views it or enjoys it the same way you do. quit being a crotchety old stick in the mud and let people be people.


----------



## jenloisphil (Jan 24, 2011)

I have had a few interesting trades on the grand and was also gifted
1. Free TP, from a commercial company, when we discovered our TP didn't make it into a rocket box. They also gave us wet wipes...
2. Flashed a J boat and got two bags of ice
3. Traded a case of beer to a ranger and ranger-in-training pulling a boat off crystal island.
Be friendly to everyone and no worries for your needs.


----------



## jenneral (Aug 28, 2006)

*A bottle of Cholula*

Goes a long way bartering. That nasty boxed falafel mix shows up on most trips ( as does some other bland ass food).


----------



## caverdan (Aug 27, 2004)

Booze, Ice, and Toilet Paper are the three biggies I see.


----------



## [email protected] (Jun 1, 2010)

Jack Daniels is number one, it is the easiest to carry extra of and what most people pack not enough of. When you are at home a 750 bottle that will last a month will last less then a week on a river trip. There is more social time then most people are used to having. Instead of having a Jack on the rocks on Friday night you end up having a *JACK ON THE ROCKS* every night.:wink:


----------



## BarryDingle (Mar 13, 2008)

Eggs and lighter fluid were hot commodities on my last trip.

I'll trade fo good weed or boobs


----------



## Schutzie (Feb 5, 2013)

I've told the story before, but basically we were looking at a LONG row out to Pearce Ferry when a houseboat wandered by, and we were able to barter a tow for a couple packs of cigarettes.

Stuff happens, be prepared for the unexpected.

As to going to GC prepared for bartering, remember that what you have in surplus on day 5 may be precious on day 10.

Just being friendly goes a long way with the commercial trips and can open up their stocks or get you help getting unstuck.

Cause, you know, Karma.


----------



## tmacc (Sep 6, 2009)

Yup. Second the suggestion on just being friendly. 

Not any smokers on the trips we've been on, so can't help you with that suggestion, but on our first GC trip, a guide rolled up early in the morning and asked to use the groover. After using the PRO supplied TP, he handed us a 6 pack of Charmin before they shoved off. We've traded beer for ice with commercial trips as well. 

We negotiated a tow across Lake Mead with a power boater for $20 one time.


----------



## DoStep (Jun 26, 2012)

Keebler elf, Girl Scout, or similar cookies, better if they contain chocolate, are worth their weight in gold during the last week. We also posted a "NEED ICE" sign at a camp and a couple trips pulled in to offer it up for said cookies in return.


----------



## daledevon (Jun 10, 2013)

bucketboater said:


> Its the G.C. not a phish lot. Treat it appropriately.


 Can we sing, or are we only allowed to meditate. The rules always confuse me


----------



## MrSkippy (Aug 29, 2011)

daledevon said:


> Can we sing, or are we only allowed to meditate. The rules always confuse me



That's a good one... 


Sent from my iPad using Mountain Buzz


----------



## MountainMedic (Apr 24, 2010)

Once traded a sweet 5 pack for some bleach at the main salmon put in.

Sent from my ADR6400L using Mountain Buzz mobile app


----------



## Kilroy (Oct 23, 2011)

jenloisphil said:


> 2. Flashed a J boat and got two bags of ice...


You need any of my gear while I'm on the river, feel free to "...ask" as you will. I've got plenty of provisions to help a lady in need out! 

Kilroy

Sent from my SM-G900P using Mountain Buzz mobile app


----------



## BmfnL (May 23, 2009)

We were trying to cross Mead on a horrible windy day. A commercial j-rig appeared and we hailed them over.

"Any chance of getting a tow?"

"Got any X?"

"No."

He hit the throttle and left us in his wake.


----------

